# Picture ttop with controls Synergy's Newest



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

This shows pipe work. Note the seat is below the canvas top








Finished product with control station protrudeing thru canvas. Another Synergy inovation.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

That's some beautiful work....


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

Man that thing looks awesome. I love how the seat is.


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Now that is a work of art!


----------

